#ubuntu-co 2010-12-27
<kvnxp> hola colegas
<kvnxp> como andan
<kvnxp> una preguntica alguien sabe crear instalaciones en archivos bin ?
<dannyLopez> este chanel esta muerto
 * dannyLopez es un zombie
<kvnxp> jjaja
<kvnxp> XD 
<dannyLopez> en serio y yo soy n00b
<dannyLopez> jeje
<kvnxp> ok
<kvnxp> grax{
<dannyLopez> kvnxp: te recomiendo ubuntu
<dannyLopez> sabes ingles verdad?
<kvnxp> emm ..porque me recomiendas ubuntu ??
<kvnxp> dannylopez : porq me recomiendas ubuntu ??
<dannyLopez> pq es un chanel q no esta nuerto
<dannyLopez> muerto*
<kvnxp> XD
<kvnxp> ok
<kvnxp> si ya esccribi en ubuntu 
<dannyLopez> sabes ingles?
<kvnxp> sep
<dannyLopez> y q te dijeron?
<kvnxp> se llama
<dannyLopez> o no tuvieron en cuenta tu peticion?
<jag2kn> para instalar los paquetes que vienen en .bin por lo general es ejecutarlos desde una termina
<kvnxp> no es intalar
<jag2kn> abre una terminal (buscar en google mas info)
<kvnxp> es crear
<jag2kn> crearlos?
<kvnxp> es crear un paquete
<kvnxp> bin
<kvnxp> sip
<jag2kn> que tipo de paquete es un .bin?
<kvnxp> es un paquete de instalacion de linux nativo
<kvnxp> es de cir  unix 
<jag2kn> ha ya
<jag2kn> humm, no se :P
<jag2kn> por lo general
<kvnxp> jeje 
<jag2kn> lo que he visto que hacen es meter 
<jag2kn> al principio del archivo un segmento en bash que se auto-instala
<jag2kn> y despues del bit X
<kvnxp> aja
<jag2kn> un dump del archivo comprimido
<kvnxp> seip
<jag2kn> pero pues no se con que lo hacen
<kvnxp> sip
<kvnxp> ese es el punti 
<kvnxp> puntio 
<jag2kn> cual?
<kvnxp> punto q estoy buscando 
<jag2kn> ha ya
<kvnxp> como hacer eso 
<kvnxp> ya vi en una pagina
<jag2kn> para unir dos archivos se puede hacer con:
<kvnxp> pero  no segui leyendo
<jag2kn> cat codigoBashInstalador.sh programaComprimido > paqueteInstalador.bin
<kvnxp> jeje
<jag2kn> pero tocaria analizar el codigoBashInstalador.sh
<kvnxp> mm
<jag2kn> para que pueda hacer algo así
<kvnxp> si 
<kvnxp> eso vi 
<jag2kn> por ejemplo si no encuentra nada
<kvnxp> pere y te muestro 
<jag2kn> yo analizaria el codigo de google-earth
<jag2kn> el codigo del instalador**
<kvnxp> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/955460/how-do-linux-binary-installers-bin-sh-work
<kvnxp> aca esta 
<kvnxp> un ejemplo 
<kvnxp> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/955460/how-do-linux-binary-installers-bin-sh-work
<kvnxp> hay otro q es sharutils
<kvnxp> q tambien es con sh 
<jag2kn> aja, eso veo
<jag2kn> bueno y cual es su pregunta?
<kvnxp> ps era como hacer eso xD 
<kvnxp> pero ya lo vi 
<kvnxp> XD 
<jag2kn> jejeje
<jag2kn> listo
<jag2kn> bueno yo ya iba de salida
<kvnxp> jeje ok
<kvnxp> grax 
<jag2kn> tonces dele a eso y nos cuenta como le ba
<kvnxp> detodos modos
<jag2kn> va**
<kvnxp> vale
<kvnxp> pero 
<jag2kn> si
<kvnxp> eso lo voy a probar en android
<jag2kn> :) que chevere
<jag2kn> dele y nos cuenta en la lista
<jag2kn> como le va
<kvnxp> vale
<jag2kn> :)
<jag2kn> XIAO
<kvnxp> nos vemos 
 * dannyLopez se fue
<joselsolano> Buenos días
<joselsolano> tengo un problema con los repositorios
<sergiokof> conta joselsolano 
<joselsolano> hola
<joselsolano> tengo problemas con Imposible obtener http://co.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid-updates/multiverse/source/Sources.gz  Algo malo sucedió resolviendo «'co.archive.ubuntu.com:http» (-5 - No hay dirección asociada con el nombre de host)
<joselsolano> bueno, lo acabo de resolver
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> oe q milagro sergiokof y ariasfonseca por aquí
<sergiokof> ole SergioMeneses 
<sergiokof> que onda
<sergiokof> feliz navidad
<SergioMeneses> sergiokof: lo mismo hermano... aunq ya es feliz año :D
<Ariadnax> como les va
<hiko_hitokiri> Ariadnax, ohayo
<Ariadnax> hiko_hitokiri, :D
<hiko_hitokiri> digo ahiyo
<hiko_hitokiri> ohaiyo
<hiko_hitokiri> ando malo
<Ariadnax> señores, para variar tengo una pregunta. el otro dia estaba tratando de instalar un jueguito que se llama brickshooter
<Ariadnax> y decia que se requeria SDL
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<hiko_hitokiri>  es una lib de video
<Ariadnax> bueno no supe instalar bien el dichoso juego y la carpeta de SDL me quedo pegada en el escritorio
<Ariadnax> no tengo permiso para editarla ni moverla ni nada
<hiko_hitokiri> pues cambiaselos
<hiko_hitokiri> me imagino necesitavas ponerl la 
<hiko_hitokiri> libsdl.1 y algo.dev
<hiko_hitokiri> o borrala en modo super vaca
<hiko_hitokiri> sudo rm -r /direccion de la carpeta
<Ariadnax> probare ya te digo
<Ariadnax> asi: sudo rm -r /Desktop/SDL-1.2-14 ?
<hiko_hitokiri> si
<Ariadnax> rm: cannot remove `/SDL-1.2.14': No such file or directory
<Ariadnax> asi que sigo sin poder quitar esa carpeta de ahi
<Ariadnax> alguna otra sugerencia? que debo corregir?
<kuadrosx> hola Ariadnax
<kuadrosx> como va todo? feliz gravidad :P
<Ariadnax> gravidad? gravidez? como supiste que estoy embarazada?
<kuadrosx> :O
<kuadrosx> no supe :P
<kuadrosx> http://www.meneame.net/story/feliz-gravidad
<kuadrosx> Ariadnax: hmm pos, hmm felicidades >?<
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, gracias gracias. jejej
<kuadrosx> Ariadnax: y que? feliz?
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> que problema tenias?
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, bueno si. contenta y el papa tambien aunque me regaña porque no me da hambre
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, ah que baje SDL y bueno no pude hacer lo que queria hacer con eso (lo necesitaba para un jueguito) y ahora no lo puedo borrar. la carpeta esta ahi pegada con su candadito feo en mi escritorio
<kuadrosx> hmm y como lo instalaste?
<kuadrosx> http://paste.kde.org/ xD
<Ariadnax> siguiendo las inidicaciones de aca http://www.libsdl.org/
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, me voy que tengo sueño jejej saludos 
<Ariadnax> hasta luego a todos!! y gracias
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-28
<sergiokof> checaneando
<sergiokof> jejejej
<kuadrosx> sergiokof: que cosa?
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: estas?
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<jag2kn> buenas ...
<kuadrosx> http://www.kactoos.com/oferta/610/celular-samsung-star-s5230-libre/
<hollman> kuadrosx,  ?
<hollman> spam ?
<kuadrosx> see :P
 * kuadrosx spamer xD
<kuadrosx> hollman: vos sabes si hay alguna web para reportar los pkgs rotos con un ppa
<kuadrosx> xD seria bueno xD
<hollman> kuadrosx, no ...
<hollman> kuadrosx, anda trabajando en proyectos que tengan relación con android o me parece ?
<kuadrosx> yo? no...tal vez con dispositivos moviles
<kuadrosx> porque lo dice?
<kuadrosx> pero con cosas web...
<hollman> muchas preguntas referentes a ello ...
<hiko_hitokiri> buenas tardes a todos
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-29
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<primitux> buenas noches desde españa, buenas tardes ahí
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-30
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<jag2kn> ...saneub
#ubuntu-co 2010-12-31
<Kper> Buenas noches
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<TrueNhero_> buenas
<TrueNhero_> como van?
<mariana_> sola
<mariana_> jeje
<mariana_> hola
<mariana_> cuando reinicio maverick sale este error
<mariana_>  Fatal: Could not load /lib/modules/2.6.35-22-generic/modules.
<kuadrosx> mariana_: a mi me sale lo mismo creo
<mariana_> uhmmmm
<mariana_> estoy leyendo q se soluciona instalando nuevamente el kernel
<mariana_> pero como se hace eso?
<kuadrosx> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/145096
<mariana_> cuando abro el archivo de init...aparece en blanco
<kuadrosx> mariana_: dejame mirar
<kuadrosx> mariana_: hmm si
<kuadrosx> es que esta mal el nombre es sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/initramfs.conf
<kuadrosx> mariana_: aunque no se en que va a afectar cambiar eso
<kuadrosx> asi que yo esperare a que lo arreglen
<kuadrosx> :| se fue
<kuadrosx> Andphe: que dijo ...
<Emerling> hi
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-01
<carlosleon> feliz año para todos por acá o/
#ubuntu-co 2011-01-02
<ledesma> hola
<ledesma> hay alguien con el cual pueda alimentar mas mis conocimientos sobre ubuntu
<ledesma> hola
<TrueNhero> buenas alguien me puede ayudar
<TrueNhero> kiero descargar la pagina http://mapas.bogota.gov.co/geoportal/com/bogota/
<El_loko> hola
<El_loko> hay alguien aqui
<el_loko> hola
<diegoazzurra> hola a todos 
<diegoazzurra> me podrian ayudar diciendome como bajo un plug que me lea varios formatos de musica 
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-26
<SergioMeneses> Saludos compañeros! aquí les dejo algo acerca del ubuntu user day http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/12/26/dia-del-usuario-ubuntu-en-espanol-esta-aqui/
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: resumen ejecutivo por favor
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, q?
<IngForigua> (14:12:59) SergioMeneses: Saludos compa?eros! aqu? les dejo algo acerca del ubuntu user day http://sergioandresmeneses.wordpress.com/2011/12/26/dia-del-usuario-ubuntu-en-espanol-esta-aqui/
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, el ubuntu user day
<SergioMeneses> pero en Español
<SergioMeneses> hollman, IngForigua, vamos a Argentina ala ubucon?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: va estar buena?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, seee :D
<SergioMeneses> ya tenemos dos españoles y un paraguayo xD
<SergioMeneses> y eso q apenas publique un preview
<SergioMeneses> el planet ayuda resto
<IngForigua> cuando es?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, el 14 de Enero
<SergioMeneses> aaa IngForigua ud pregunta por la ubucon
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> si
<SergioMeneses> va a estar chevere
<SergioMeneses> la esta organizando pablo
<IngForigua> see ubucon
<IngForigua> pero va ir gente pesada?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si... un man del community council, contacts de uy, ar y cl
<SergioMeneses> efrain valles
<SergioMeneses> y posiblemente leogg
<IngForigua> cuando es?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, en mayo
<SergioMeneses> el 11
<IngForigua> noooooooooooooo
<IngForigua> preciso mayo :S
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ?
<SergioMeneses> fresco yo se q es mi cumpleaños! pero alla lo celebramos :D
<IngForigua> tan mk jajaja
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<hollman> SergioMeneses, cuando es ?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jeje en serio! ahorre
<SergioMeneses> hollman, el 11 de mayo
<SergioMeneses> 11 y 12
<SergioMeneses> en buenos aires
<hollman> ha ya conozco ...
<SergioMeneses> hollman, IngForigua https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuConLA
<IngForigua> hmmmm
<IngForigua> no sergio dudo que pueda
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, llevese al czam
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jaja hipoteque la tiendageek
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: la posibilidad es de 10 % que valla
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: hollman ademas pa esas fechas son las 4JRRL
<IngForigua> y pues toca mosca a buscar patrocinios
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, huy cierto
<SergioMeneses> :S
<SergioMeneses> si no me acordaba
<hollman> pailas
<hollman> no voy !!! 4JRRL mata ubucon
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> yo ando pensando entre ubucon y uds
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: <3
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: camine prueba codigo gpl
<IngForigua> xDDD
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, al fin quien toma la voceria del flisol?
<SergioMeneses> eso anda como perdido :S
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ud pana
<IngForigua> ud es el vocero
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, neeeh... 
<IngForigua> ud quedo de 2do en votaciones
<IngForigua> le toco
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no me han dicho nada y no se si me pueda comprometerme
<SergioMeneses> jajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, y porq no Lina?
<IngForigua> le toco
<SergioMeneses> ella camella arto
<IngForigua> paila
<SergioMeneses> ademas es de Bogota
<IngForigua> lina tiene como 3 vidas
<IngForigua> como quiere su mujer ala
<IngForigua> ya le quiere meter mas vainas
<IngForigua> que mal marido jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, plop
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, parce ud y luis trollean de manera muy tesa!...
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ???
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hagase
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: donde esta la comunidad en cucuta
<IngForigua> que tal ud le salga trabajo en bta
<IngForigua> y muere el legado en cucuta
<IngForigua> ????
<IngForigua> ????
<IngForigua> ????
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, aqui muchos apoyan el sl 
<SergioMeneses> yo se que esto no se muere
<IngForigua> pero uco?
<IngForigua> el concilio?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, relevo generacional! hay esta jhosman, lina, liliana... gente es lo q hay
<IngForigua> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: que chimbada acaba de decir
<IngForigua> a ver
<IngForigua> en bta ya hay mucho gato
<IngForigua> necesitamos otras zonas
<IngForigua> a verrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<IngForigua> :@
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay que aprovechar el recurso humano! no importa la procedencia!
<IngForigua> naaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<IngForigua> pero bueno alla uds eso no me deberia preocupar ya
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no se ponga asi! jaja
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: mi sugerencia es que forme comunidad de uco alla que 
<IngForigua> para que siga el legado del concilio en cucuta
<IngForigua> pero alla uds
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como ha cambiado desde q anda con los mesh!
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: naaa que va
<IngForigua> sigo siendo el mismo
<IngForigua> :D
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, fresco! ;) si toca mejorar en varios aspectos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, al fin ud sabe si mujica hablo para botar el log del #meeting?
<IngForigua> como asi?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, sacar el ubuntulog y registrar el canal
<IngForigua> ahhhhhhhhhhh
<IngForigua> no ha hecho eso el mujica?
<IngForigua> yo le dije donde
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, no no se si lo ha hecho
<IngForigua> hmmm
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-27
<edwin1892> buenas!
<edwin1892> na pero esta gente no conversa mucha timidez
<carloshelp> hola
<carloshelp> hay alguien alli que me pueda ayudar con un problema en ubuntu 11.10?
<IngForigua> carloshelp: si?
<carloshelp> hol
<carloshelp> a
<carloshelp> buenas noches, como ha estado?
<carloshelp> mira es que instale hace ya bastante el ubuntu 11.10, el andaba muy bien y le andaba cacharreando
<carloshelp> me encontre con el programa bleatchbit o algo asi y lo instale y lo ejecute
<carloshelp> pero me toco interrumpirlo pues debia apagar el compu
<carloshelp> pero cuando lo volvi a encender el compu se volvio re-lento y el bombillo de la pila no para de encenderse 
<carloshelp> me toco desinstalar e instalar de nuevo windows pero sigue igual de lento
<carloshelp> me preocupa que alla dañado el PC
<carloshelp> IngForigua estas all.?
<restreposcar> buenas noches
<restreposcar> tengo una duda alguien puede aclarmela
<sergiokof> IngForigua, 
<sergiokof> oe
<IngForigua> sergiokof: tonc
<sergiokof> IngForigua,  que va gastar
<IngForigua> sergiokof: dulces de 50 no hay pa mas
<IngForigua> abdo en modo sergiokof
<sergiokof> IngForigua,  yo ando en modo IngForigua  #singorra
<sergiokof> IngForigua, y cuando se quito la gorra no tenia piojos xD
<IngForigua> solo caspa
<IngForigua> xDDD
<IngForigua> ole sergiokof esta camellando?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, como vamos?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: tonc
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay... mirando la app de jhosman para chrome
<tkw-one> hagan algo productivo... jajaja
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-28
<IngForigua> tkw-one: ?
<Gioneo> hi somebody can help me?
<Gioneo> im ubuntu (linux) beginer, i install Ubuntu 11.10 and i haven't wireless, i can install or uninstall nothing
<SergioMeneses> Gioneo, you can get help in #ubuntu
<SergioMeneses> this is a Spanish channel 
<SergioMeneses> :S
<hollman> chimba de bromas las de esta comunidad ... :E
<SergioMeneses> hollman, :S q paila
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jaimerave \o
<jaimerave> Que mas
<IngForigua> hollman: del hp de jhosman
<IngForigua> que rabia tan hp me dio
<SergioMeneses> neeeeeh nuestro web master :S
<IngForigua> que pena la vulgaridad
<SergioMeneses> q si q
<hollman> IngForigua, que son esas palabras ?
<jaimerave> jaja, ya me lo venia sospechando
<SergioMeneses> mk yo entre a twitter y lo q se entera uno :S
<IngForigua> hollman: me extraña mucho y mas de jorge gonzalez
<hollman> IngForigua, si! muy mala
<hollman> que mal
<hollman> que mal
<hollman> que malll
<hollman> que mal que IngForigua diga palabrotas
<jaimerave> Hey pero la broma dio risa un rato
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ++
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: debe ya!!!!!!!!!!!!! cambiar todas las claves
<SergioMeneses> jaimerave, naaa a mi no!
<SergioMeneses> casi lo pateo
<jaimerave> sobre todo los efectos, me recordó el internet de finales de los 90
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si... ya quede "curado"
<hollman> jaimerave, a mi no
<hollman> ni poquito
<SergioMeneses> hollman, yo lo primero que dije: pero que hemos hecho para q esta gente se nos meta?
<hollman> idem ...
<SergioMeneses> luego sale el troll ese a decirme
<SergioMeneses> :S
<hollman> en fin ...
<hollman> espero tomen las mejores deciciones con este personaje
<hollman> que mucho le aporta a u-co, pero lo que hace lo borra con el codo
<SergioMeneses> hollman, si
<SergioMeneses> el chino es un muy buen elemento pero hay q saberlo manejar
<SergioMeneses> yo ya andaba buscando el # de mujica y jorge para llamarlos
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno ahora no montemos mucha "escama" para no pasar mas vergüenzas 
<IngForigua> Que ni valla jhosman a mi despedida
<hollman> IngForigua,  jajajajaja
<IngForigua> viejo hollman le voy a dejar mi pc
<IngForigua> o ya esta muy tarde_?
<hollman> IngForigua, chanfle
<hollman> tarde
<hollman> mañana en la mañana
<hollman> entro a las 8am
<hollman> espero no estar enguayabado con su despedida/bienvenida
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<IngForigua> yo pedi permiso
<hollman> yo ya no tengo permisos por este año
<hollman> jejejejeje
<SergioMeneses> hollman, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> hollman, ojala si valla... porq sino hasta lo botan y no se da cuenta
<SergioMeneses> xD
<SergioMeneses> se entera por twitter
<IngForigua> que dolor de cabeza me dio
<IngForigua> vemos panas
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, \o
<IngForigua> me voy a banar y alistar
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, fotos
<SergioMeneses> para el  planet
<SergioMeneses> jeje
<IngForigua> que los fines de año son estresantes pal sysadmin
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, lol
<SergioMeneses> q va
<SergioMeneses> q chafa
<SergioMeneses> o al menos no me han tocado esos
<IngForigua> toy pagando 1 año de trolleada
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja ahora a trollear al hollman
#ubuntu-co 2011-12-29
<Emerling> print "Hola World"
<thejokercaronte> Saludos recien instalé ubuntu 11.04 y tengo una duda, alguien puede ayudarme?
<IngForigua> thejokercaronte: mandela pana
<thejokercaronte> Parcero, llevo dos dias buscando cómo abrrir el famoso gestor de paquetes Synaptics, y no he podido encontrar la ruta.
<thejokercaronte> O no sé si en esta versión no está?
<IngForigua> creo que no esta
<IngForigua> entre a la consola
<IngForigua> si sabes?
<thejokercaronte> si a la terminal?
<thejokercaronte> Y ahora qué debo hacer?
<thejokercaronte> ya estoy en la consola
<IngForigua> que pena me distrage
<IngForigua> apt-get install synaptic
<IngForigua> como root
<IngForigua> o sudo apt-get install synaptic
<IngForigua> y listo te queda instalado
<IngForigua> thejokercaronte
<IngForigua> udo apt-get install synaptic
<IngForigua> sudo
<IngForigua> sudo apt-get install synaptic
<IngForigua> en la terminal
<IngForigua> y eso ya se lo instala
<thejokercaronte_> ok, voy a hacerlo ya te cuento gracias por el momento, espero aprender a defenderme,
<thejokercaronte_> la última cuando lo instale desde dónde lo abro?
<IngForigua> tecla meta y escribes synaptic
<IngForigua> y listo
<thejokercaronte_> Esto de cambiar de S.O es complicado pero no me voy a dar por vencido.
<thejokercaronte_> Mirá que hice lo que decis, y dice:
<thejokercaronte_> leyendo la información se estado....... Hecho
<thejokercaronte_> o acrtualizados, 0 se instalarán, 0 para eliminar y 0 no actualizados.
<IngForigua> thejokercaronte_ pana
<IngForigua> no se rinda
<IngForigua> yo inicie en 2004
<IngForigua> y creame que era duro
<thejokercaronte_> Y en la tecla meta tecleo synaptics y no aparece nada.
<thejokercaronte_> Pero fresco que no vuelvo awindows.
<thejokercaronte_> más fácil dejo de prender un pc.
<IngForigua> :D
<IngForigua> la tecla meta es la windows
<IngForigua> creo
<IngForigua> jajajaja
<thejokercaronte_> si esa es jajajaja
<thejokercaronte_> pero no aparece el dichoso synaptics.
<thejokercaronte_> no sé por qué?
<IngForigua> ud usa unity
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: wake up
<thejokercaronte_> La verdad descargué hace tres dis ubuntu 11.04 de la pag ofifcial, lo instalé y ya.
<thejokercaronte_> no sé que usa.
<thejokercaronte_> actualizé el software desde el gestor de actualizaciones y no he hecho más.
<thejokercaronte_> Lo que quiero es instalar el Jdownloader, pero debo abrir el famoso Synaptic, y por más que lo he buscado no lo encuentro.
<IngForigua> pero usa unity o gnome clasico
<thejokercaronte_> Por eso llegué acá, para que alguien quiera colaborarme.
<IngForigua> A ya
<IngForigua> !jdownloader
<kubot> Para instalar jdownloader en tu Ubuntu ejecuta estas dos líneas de comando en terminal « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader » y después « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader » | Ver !ppa | Considera el uso de tucan como alternativa.
<thejokercaronte_> Pero solo se lo básico.
<IngForigua> kubot: ud es teso
<thejokercaronte_> Igual, cada vez que quiero instalar algo me pide el famoso synaptics, y ese es el que no encuentro.
<IngForigua> thejokercaronte_: entendiste lo que dijo kubot?
<thejokercaronte_> Si lo entendí, lo voy a hacer
<IngForigua> !synaptic
<kubot> synaptic es Administrador de Paquetes Grafico de Ubuntu. Para un buen uso mira https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<thejokercaronte_> Gracias se más o menos qué es y qué hace, lo que quiero saber es como diablos lo abro o lo encuentro en mi S.O.
<thejokercaronte_> Pero lo que si, me está gustando de esto, es que hay gente que le gusta compartir y ayudar como ustedes, gracias.
<IngForigua> thejokercaronte_ compa tiene unity o ubuntu clasico como escritorio?
<qwebirc258089> Me siento como en la escuelita otra vez jajaja.
<thejokercaronte> Que pena, pero todavía no uso esto bien, y me sacó jajajaja.
<IngForigua> thejokercaronte: 
<IngForigua> ???
<thejokercaronte> Hay voy, pero nada que encuentro el famos synaptics
<thejokercaronte> No me acuerdo quien me dió la guía de comandos para el Jd
<thejokercaronte> pero me está funcionando gracias.
<thejokercaronte> Los programas los abre uno desde la consola o desde aplicaciones?
<thejokercaronte> igual IngForigua tu ayuda me ha servido mucho gracias.
<thejokercaronte> Seguiré por acá espero no molestarlos.
<IngForigua> !jdownloader
<kubot> Para instalar jdownloader en tu Ubuntu ejecuta estas dos líneas de comando en terminal « sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader » y después « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install jdownloader » | Ver !ppa | Considera el uso de tucan como alternativa.
<IngForigua> thejokercaronte: con confianza
<IngForigua> ya se afilio a la lista?
<IngForigua> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-co
<thejokercaronte> Gracias @kubot, y cómo me afilio?
<IngForigua> thejokercaronte: ando medio enguayabado
<IngForigua> y no pongo mucha antencion
<IngForigua> :P
<thejokercaronte> jajaja fresco que no es el único en estos dias.
<thejokercaronte> Ya sé como afgiliarme lo voy a hacer ya.
<thejokercaronte> Una pregunta cuándo acepten la afiliación, vuelvo a entrar por acá via web, o por dónde?
<IngForigua> pere lo acepto
<IngForigua> thejokercaronte: aceptado
<thejokercaronte> gracias, ahora la pregunta, cómo o desde dónde vuelvo a iniciar cuando salga.
<thejokercaronte> o desde acá mismo?
<IngForigua> como asi
<IngForigua> ?
<IngForigua> el guayabo me tiene mal
<IngForigua> ayer tome por 11 horas
<tkw-one> aquien le importa el tiempo o la cantidad de licor ingerido.... o es que esta baiendo su propio record?
<thejokercaronte> jajaja.
<tkw-one> utos alcoholicos... y que viva la rumba, el trago y las viejas buenas.... jajaja
<thejokercaronte> me refiero, es que si me queda algún programa instalado en el pc para acceder al chat, o si debo volver a loguearme por el navegador.
<thejokercaronte> ejecuto sudo aptitude -y install-non-free codecs y me dice sudo: aptitude command not found.
<thejokercaronte> Por qué?
<tkw-one> porque es apt-get .... jajaj
<Andphe> aptitude creo que no viene instalado por defecto
<Andphe> desde hace un par de versiones
<thejokercaronte> jajaja, si ve que me siento de nuevo como en la escuelita.
<thejokercaronte> Entonces solo es reemplazarlo por apt-get?
<tkw-one> hace unos entre en un canal, y por casualidad tocaron el tema del editor VI y yo dije que no tenia idea de como usar esa herramienta prehistorica..... y saben que dijo un payaso.... los hombres de verdad usn vi... los demas ni hablar.... como la ven?
<thejokercaronte> ahí disculpan la ignorancia, pero aprender no me da verguenza.
<thejokercaronte> Eso pasa por crecer a la sombra de microsoft jajajajaja.
<Andphe> vim es mejor
<tkw-one> vi es para dinosaurios.
<tkw-one> gedit es para gente de ciudad.
<Andphe> yo trabajo con vim
<Andphe> y mucha gente usa vim
<Andphe> yo creo que la cosa es mas de preferencias
<tkw-one> yo lo uso vim pero en windows XP.. en linux no.
<tkw-one> como trae menus me facilita las cosas.
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-01
 * andreslara501 is away: Ocupado, pero igual hablame
 * andreslara501 is back (gone 00:00:07)
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-25
<dedalux> Feliz Navidad amigo, que esta Navidad llegue cargada de alegria y prospero 2013, que este año que entra llegue cargado de mucha prosperidad y exitos
<DGUERRERO> Feliz navidad, dedalux
<battlefield1218> hola
<DGUERRERO> Buenas noches y feliz Navidad, battlefield1218
<battlefield1218> hola
<battlefield1218> ¿sabe algo de steam?
<DGUERRERO> Si, la beta pública ya está abierta
<DGUERRERO> Yo ya lo temo instalado..
<DGUERRERO> *tengo 
<battlefield1218> DGUERRERO, 
<battlefield1218> es que
<battlefield1218> la instalé
<battlefield1218> ma abrió unas veces
<battlefield1218> pero ya no me abre
<DGUERRERO> Ni idea, q mi me instaló de primerazo...
<DGUERRERO> *a
<battlefield1218> ¿no le molesta?
<Jlcmux> Feliz navidad :p
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-26
<miavisa> Hola a todos! Alguno de ustedes a podido utilizar el modem 3G Huawei E303C de movistar en ubuntu 11.04?
<Jlcmux> miavisa,  cual es el problema
<Jlcmux> Movistar de que país? 
<miavisa> Colombia
<Jlcmux> Yo tuve uno de esos y no tube problemas
<Jlcmux> Como lo estás instalando ?
<miavisa> yo usaba antes un modem ZTE
<miavisa> y ubuntu me lo reconocia automaticamente
<miavisa> ahi me reconocia el modem
<miavisa> pero ahora con este no me lo reconoce
<miavisa> yo configuraba la conexion por Editar Conexiones > Banda Ancha Movil
<Jlcmux> A ver si me acuerdo como le hacia
<Jlcmux> A pero espera
<Jlcmux> entra a el dispositivo
<Jlcmux> como si fuese una usb
<Jlcmux> ahi está el instalador
<Jlcmux> miavisa, 
<miavisa> actualice a la ultima version el usb modeswitch
<miavisa> en algunos foros me decian q agregara unas lineas a los archivos usb_modeswitch.conf y 10-Huawei-datacard.rules
<Jlcmux> miavisa, no sale el instalador ahi?
<Jlcmux> Y entre otras cosas, porque no has actualizado el ubuntu? 
<miavisa> no en el modem vienen los siguientes archivos: AutoRun.exe AUTORUN.INF SysConfig.dat y una carpeta movistar con Setup.exe
<Jlcmux> mm
<miavisa> el SysConfig.dat contiene lo siguiente
<miavisa> [SPLASH] SHOW_PROMPT=YES PROMPT_MESSAGE=PromptInfo.exe LANGPATH=PromptInfo LANGFILE=English.dat  [PNPCTRL] EXEC_REWIND=YES DEFAULT_TIMEOUT=10 WIN2000_TIMEOUT=10  [EHIDS_PRODUCT_VERSION] COMMENT= RUN_INSTALL_APP=NO RUN_CLIENT_APP=YES L_REG_PATH=SOFTWARE\Telefónica\movistarLATAM APP_FILE_NAME=EMMSN.exe APP_INSTALL_PATH=movistar VALUE=8.7.6.790.4.23.11.00 ProductCardType=1
<Jlcmux> Pero no te da internet o no te reconoce nada
<Jlcmux> miavisa, ya has visto esto?
<Jlcmux> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzdDjkEQCbs
<Jlcmux> solo pones moviestar
<miavisa> el problema es q el modem no me lo reconoce como modem
<miavisa> cuando uno entra a Configurar la conexion Banda Ancha Movil
<Jlcmux> Si, pero ahi no debe salir nada
<Jlcmux> Dale añadir
<miavisa> el le deberia decir q dispositivo es, yo esto lo realizaba con un modem ZTE y me funcionaba correctamente
<Jlcmux> La otra es que expulses el modem como si fuese una usb
<Jlcmux> expulsalo e intenta 
<Jlcmux> le das añadir
<Jlcmux> pones movistar
<Jlcmux> y dejas todo predeterminado
<miavisa> yo la conexion ya la tengo configurada para movistar
<miavisa> ya la he utilizado con otro modem
<miavisa> el problema es como no me reconoce el modem como si fuera un modem no me deja usar la conexion
<miavisa> para el sistema mi modem es un dispositivo usb y listo
<Jlcmux> entiendo
<Jlcmux> Expulsa ese usb 
<miavisa> el modem me crea una unidad de cd virtual la cual puedo expulsar
<Jlcmux> si
<Jlcmux> expulsala
<miavisa> pero cuando voy a expulsar el modem como tal me sale el siguiente mensaje
<Jlcmux> e intentas
<miavisa> Error detaching: helper exited with exit code 1: Detaching device /dev/sdb USB device: /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb2/2-3) SYNCHRONIZE CACHE: FAILED: No such file or directory (Continuing despite SYNCHRONIZE CACHE failure.) STOP UNIT: FAILED: No such file or directory 
<Jlcmux> mmm
<Jlcmux> que raro
<miavisa> otra cosa q me parece raro es q cuando yo hice lo q me decian en los foros al cambiar los archivos .rules
<miavisa> el dispositvo al principio me lo reconoce con el id 14fe y luego pasa al id 150f, pero en los foros deberia cambiar a  1506
<miavisa> y me reconoce el modem como una conexion de ethernet cableada
<Jlcmux> mm
<Jlcmux> No creo que debieras mover esos archivos
<miavisa> esos archivos ya los he dejado como estaban originalmente
<Jlcmux> dale un lsusb
<Jlcmux> a ver que te sale
<miavisa> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hubBus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub Bus 002 Device 007: ID 12d1:150f Huawei Technologies Co.,
<miavisa> Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<miavisa> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 
<miavisa> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 
<miavisa> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 
<miavisa> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 
<miavisa> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub 
<Jlcmux>  Bus 002 Device 007: ID 12d1:150f Huawei Technologies Co.
<Jlcmux> Al menos lo reconoce 
<Jlcmux> Ya has borrado la configuración del modem anterior
<miavisa> si pero lo esta reconociendo como una red cableada
<miavisa> no la habia eliminado
<Jlcmux> intenta con eso
<Jlcmux> depronto pasa algo con eso
<miavisa> nada
<miavisa> no lo reconoce
<miavisa> y la volvi a crear y nada
<miavisa> sigue sin reconocerlo
<miavisa> ya volvi a colocar los archivo .rules q habia modificado como estaban originalmente
<miavisa> y ya no me hace el cambio de id
<miavisa> ahora al usar lsusb me muestra es
<miavisa> Bus 002 Device 008: ID 12d1:14fe Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. 
<Jlcmux> ahora te deja desmontarlo?
<miavisa> no, lo q estaba desmontando era el lector de micro sd, q trae el dispositivo, por eso salia el error porq no habia tarjeta
<miavisa> pero la unidad de cd virtual si la puedo desmontar
<miavisa> Jlcmux muchas gracias por la ayuda, ya logre solucionarlo con este post
<miavisa> http://sapapunchau.blogspot.com/2012/12/instalar-modem-huawei-e303c-en-ubuntu.html
<miavisa> no se pudo hacer de la forma tradicionar por el editor de conexiones pero funciona
<Jlcmux> dejame ver
<Jlcmux> A bueno
<Jlcmux> Era básicamente lo mismo
<Jlcmux> Pero con ese app
<juazkmilo> ola
<Jlcmux> ola k ase
<Jlcmux> En el IRC o k ase
<juazkmilo> no nada
<juazkmilo> alguien tiene una usb de LMDE
<juazkmilo> ?
<Jlcmux> de LMDE o con LMDE
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-29
<julianbigb> Buenas noches
<julianbigb> alguien tiene conocimiento de como activar el subwoofer de la Asus N46V ?
<julianbigb> he modificado el archivo alsa-base.conf pero sin resultados
<julianbigb> Ya solucione lo del funcionamiento el subwoofer para la Asus N46VM con instalar alsa-hda-dkms
<julianbigb> y modificar el archivo anteriormente mencionado
<julianbigb> de todos modos muchas gracias por su atencion prestada
#ubuntu-co 2012-12-30
<Andres__> Buenas tardes ubuntulog
#ubuntu-co 2013-12-24
<Ubuntero|1948> Buenas noches. Uso Linux con la distribución UBUNTU, desde la versión Lucid Linx. He ido actualizando cada versión y acabo de instalar la 13.10 Saucy Salamander. En ocasione dejo el computador bajando alguno programas que se demoran pero instalé GSHUTDOWN para apagarlo cuando calculo que ya ha terminado. Sin embargo, este programa no apaga el equip
<Ubuntero|1948> o sino que solamenmte cierra la sesión. Encontré una referencia para modificar la configuración del programa y lo hice tal y como se me indicó. Y efectivamente lo apagó. Pero ahora que regreso y lo voy a prender no lo hace sino que solamente aparece un guión parpadeante (o sea un cursor y no inicia el equipo. Como he gastado bastante tiempo configu
<Ubuntero|1948> rando la nueva instalación de Ubuntu 13.10 e instalándole aplicaciones que me son útiles, no quisiera volver a tener que repetir lo mismo. Alguien me podría indicar cómo recuperar el grub o desinstalar el GSHUTDOWN con su configuración? Ingresé por el modo LIVE del DVD de instalación.
<Ubuntero|1948> Estoy tratando de instalar Bleeding Edge, un script quue instala varios programas de una sola vez cuando ya se ha instalado Ubuntu. Lo hice una vez pero me vi obligado a reinstalar el SO y ahora que quiero volver a instalar Bleeding Edge, siguiendo las instrucciones que obtuve en Internet no lo logro. Uso el terminal según la explicación pero me sa
<Ubuntero|1948> le un mensaje que dice: No existe el archivo o directorio. Alguien me puede ayudar?
#ubuntu-co 2014-12-22
<arizadaniel> Buenos días
<arizadaniel> necesito de su amable colaboración, tengo un problema con conexión de Internet se desconecta continuamente, que podrá estar pasando?
<arizadaniel> buenos días
#ubuntu-co 2014-12-26
<carlospunk> me  gustaría aprende  ubuntu
<carlospunk> :)
#ubuntu-co 2015-12-22
<Ubuntero|91596> Buen día
#ubuntu-co 2016-12-29
<Argo_Berserk> Hola
